# Giant Wolf Spider



## Lee Woodie

had a rough time with this guy set it on the desk on a sheet of printer paper an it crawled in side the printer. The wife closed the door and left. I finaly got her out an snapped a quick shot an released her back out side.


----------



## Smokey

Looks like she's got 2 or 3 young'uns in her poke.


----------



## leo

fine capture


----------



## Jake Allen

Looks like she's ready to bust out into many legs.
Nice wrangling and picture.


----------



## Hoss

Nice job spider wrangling.  That's a really neat shot of her.

Hoss


----------



## T-Hawk Boy

I hate spiders sice igot bit by a black widow


----------



## GAranger1403

Awesome! Been seeing quite a few jumbo wolfs on some night hikes lately. May have to wrangle one up myself!


----------



## ChiefOsceola

And you didn't stomp it why???


----------



## dawg2

GAranger1403 said:


> Awesome! Been seeing quite a few jumbo wolfs on some night hikes lately. May have to wrangle one up myself!



They are easy to find with a flashlight


----------



## bristol_bound

Great job, I like the white background a lot!!


----------



## wvdawg

looks like that sac is ready to pop - great shot


----------



## Browtine

Man I hate spiders... Nice shot though.


----------



## DRB1313

Browtine said:


> Man I hate spiders... Nice shot though.



Ditto!!


----------



## Bulldawg76

dang it.......when that image opened I almost threw the dang laptop out the window.  cool image of a mighty big lookin' spider.


----------

